# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  magnez i żelazo

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam takie pytanie chodzi o magnez jakimi tabletkami najlepiej go uzupełniać? słyszałam o slow mag ze dobrze sie wchłanie i asparaginian a zobaczcie to :

    Glutaminian i asparaginian magnezu

Całkowicie unikaj tych dwóch form magnezu. Kwas glutaminowy i kwas asparaginowy są niebezpiecznymi składnikami sztucznego słodzika aspartamu i obie formy są neurotoksyczne gdy niezwiązane są z innymi aminokwasami.
I badz tutaj mądrym i pisz wiersze ;-( więc KTÓRY ?  z witamina b6 czy bez witamin ? 
I jeszcze jedno pytanie  "Dobre" Żelazo bez recepty jakie?

----------


## kaska86

Najlepiej wchłanialne są suplementy z magnezem w postaci chelatu aminokwasowego. Co do witaminy B6 to napewno jej obecność nie zaszkodzi. Jeżeli chcesz zażywać magnez z powodu skurczy, to radzę zastosować preparaty z takim właśnie oznaczeniem i warto, aby miały także potas, którego odpowiedni balans z ilością magnezu jest kluczem do dobrej formy elektrolitowej organizmu. Przy wyborze leku nie kieruj się jednak reklamami w zasłyszanymi w radiu, czy TV, bo te są dwa razy droższe niż niemal takie same preparaty tej reklamy pozbawione. 
Szybkie porównanie
Olimp Chelat B6 Forte - 60 kapsułek - 1 tabletka - Magnez -100 mg (27 %)(Zalecane Dzienne Spożycie) - cena ok 23 zł
Tactimag Chelat B6 - 75 kapsułek - 1 tabletka -  Magnez -125 mg (33,3%)(Zalecane Dzienne Spożycie) - cena ok 12 zł


Jednak jeżeli Twoje niedobory nie są znaczne pijaj regularnie wodę z mineralną z magnezem. Woda mineralna to taka, która ma powyżej 1000mg/l składników rozpuszczonych, zatem Cisowianka, Kropla Beskidu, czy Żywiec Zdrój nie są wodami mineralnymi. Radzę się sięgnąć po Kryniczankę, Piwniczankę, Muszyniankę, Cechini, Muszyne tam znajdziesz odpowiednią ilość magnezu.

----------


## kaska86

Najlepiej wchłanialne są suplementy z magnezem w postaci chelatu aminokwasowego. Co do witaminy B6 to napewno jej obecność nie zaszkodzi. Jeżeli chcesz zażywać magnez z powodu skurczy, to radzę zastosować preparaty z takim właśnie oznaczeniem i warto, aby miały także potas, którego odpowiedni balans z ilością magnezu jest kluczem do dobrej formy elektrolitowej organizmu. Przy wyborze leku nie kieruj się jednak reklamami w zasłyszanymi w radiu, czy TV, bo te są dwa razy droższe niż niemal takie same preparaty tej reklamy pozbawione. 
Szybkie porównanie
Olimp Chelat B6 Forte - 60 kapsułek - 1 tabletka - Magnez -100 mg (27 %)(Zalecane Dzienne Spożycie) - cena ok 23 zł
Tactimag Chelat B6 - 75 kapsułek - 1 tabletka -  Magnez -125 mg (33,3%)(Zalecane Dzienne Spożycie) - cena ok 12 zł


Jednak jeżeli Twoje niedobory nie są znaczne pijaj regularnie wodę z mineralną z magnezem. Woda mineralna to taka, która ma powyżej 1000mg/l składników rozpuszczonych, zatem Cisowianka, Kropla Beskidu, czy Żywiec Zdrój nie są wodami mineralnymi. Radzę się sięgnąć po Kryniczankę, Piwniczankę, Muszyniankę, Cechini, Muszyne tam znajdziesz odpowiednią ilość magnezu.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witaj
Po pierwsze zainteresuj się dlaczego musisz uzupełniać magnez czy żelazo. 
Przyczyna zwykle jest nie taka błaha. Możesz mieć infekcję bakteryjną lub pasożytniczą układu pokarmowego 
W zasadzie pewnie ją masz skoro chcesz uzupełniać magnez i żelazo. 
Po drugie pamiętaj , że magnez jak i wapno blokuje przyswajanie żelaza.
Między jednym a drugim zażyciem powinno upłynąć 4h
A tak generalnie to najpierw leczy się to aby odzyskać przyswajalność apotem odżywiamy się i suplementujemy.
Większość ludzi robi odwrotnie aż do śmierci. Szkoda kasy
W razie pytań kontakt przez nick , bo nie wracam do postów.
Pozdrawia świątecznie Terapeuta

----------


## Małgorzata85

Ja biorę Chela mag b6. Jest skuteczny i w dobrej cenie. Wypróbowałam już wiele preparatów ale ten okazał się najlepszy.

----------

